# Malfunction indicator lamp



## Black Tammy (Jul 8, 2019)

This light doesn’t go off while engine is running. I recently spent $2000 (most covered by ext warranty) at the dealership where they fixed six oil leaks and also replaced my transmission cooler lines. Prior to their finding those problems this light also would not go off. Should I take the car back to the dealership to see if all the repairs are still holding? Or something else could be wrong?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Black Tammy said:


> This light doesn’t go off while engine is running. I recently spent $2000 (most covered by ext warranty) at the dealership where they fixed six oil leaks and also replaced my transmission cooler lines. Prior to their finding those problems this light also would not go off. Should I take the car back to the dealership to see if all the repairs are still holding? Or something else could be wrong?




















_OK, now I can read this._


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

The MIL / CEL / SEL will come on when you first turn on the ignition or if there is an issue with the vehicle that is monitored by the OBD-II system. That being said, either the dealer/mechanic did not reset the indicator or there are other issues still pending. Take it to an Auto Zone or wherever and have them read the codes for you and print off the "receipt". Bring it back here and post the codes.


----------



## Black Tammy (Jul 8, 2019)

Finally made it to AutoZone. The code is P0496 evaporative emission system high purge flow. Thank you for your help


----------

